# Digital woodstove / insert thermometer ?



## woodheat (Oct 27, 2008)

Has anyone ever heard of a digital wood stove thermometer. We have a thermometer for out oven that you can read temps inside the oven and set it to beep when the temp reaches a certain point.  I did a quick search online and could not come up with anything like this for a wood stove / insert application.

The idea would be to have a magnetic mount probe sensor with a metal wire similar to those oven or gas grill probes. You could then at a glance get an accurate reading of stoves temps. What would then be a step better if it had a high temp alarm that would beep if the sensor got above a set point, then you would be alerted if a dangerous or damaging overfire might happen, maybe even a low temp setting to let you know when the stove was cooling off and needed wood. Seems like it would be a great idea for a design if someone could or does make one. On my Jotul Rockland insert in particular it is difficult to get a good reading on the stove because of the place the thermometer needs to be, a unit such as this would solve that.


----------



## Brian VT (Oct 27, 2008)

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/search_results/34f05a0604f0f7417bd5373b349a89d2/


----------



## EddyKilowatt (Oct 27, 2008)

If you want to measure flue temperature (the fastest responding indication of the state of your fire):







Digital Pyrometer at Tracysworkshop.com



This was the first thing up in a search for "Digital Pyrometer".   (Looks like the kiln hobbyists might be a step ahead of us in this department.) 

I have no experience with this unit and don't see that it has an Alert function, but further searching in that direction might turn something up.

This would also work fine for stove temperature, though you'd need to figure out a way to mount the thermocouple in contact with the surface you want to measure.

You might also try Omega Engineering, although then you are out of hobby prices and into pro-level prices...

I agree that there might be a little market niche for a well-designed and not-too-expensive digital thermometer specifically for woodstove use.  Though, you'd have to get past all the Luddites like me who are pretty happy with bi-metal coils and moving pointers on our thermometers...  ;-)   A good thermometer is certainly one of the greatest aids to efficient and reliable woodstove operation.

Eddy


----------



## woodheat (Oct 31, 2008)

Thank you for the information. Omega Engineering has everything you could imagine for meters and probes. Looks like I could get away as cheep as $140 if I decide to do it. Could even go crazy with remote internet web access to temps. and logging chartable record of temps, but it would be pricey.


----------



## davzierse (Mar 10, 2009)

The company I work with is coming out with just such a product with a digital display and alarm function. I would love to be of help and answer any questions. The information may be a bit late but the product is awesome and is more affordable than OMEGA products. In the 100 dollar range. Hope this helps someone. Check out drawcollar.com


----------



## mhrischuk (Oct 16, 2011)

davzierse said:
			
		

> The company I work with is coming out with just such a product with a digital display and alarm function. I would love to be of help and answer any questions. The information may be a bit late but the product is awesome and is more affordable than OMEGA products. In the 100 dollar range. Hope this helps someone. Check out drawcollar.com



I do see a digital controller for the draw collar. Is this what you are referring to? Other than that I don't see anything they make that would work for monitoring flue temps digitally.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 16, 2011)

Since he hasn't logged into the forum since March of 2009 I seriously doubt that you will receive a reply.


----------



## woodheat (Oct 16, 2011)

I am still here, just have not posted in a while. Never did get a chance to do anything with the temp monitor idea. still using the point and shoot ir thermometer on the Rockland.


----------



## northernontario (Oct 16, 2011)

Not that complicated really... you need a temperature sensor (thermocouple), and some sort of unit that can convert the thermocouple output into a temp display.  The easiest way is a PID temperature controller... you're not using the temperature controller part of it, just the fact it can display a temperature.  The alternative is to look for digital pyrometers (automotive applications, or others).  

Auber Instruments makes (sells) a few different options.  Some 12v, some 120v.  Nice part about the 12v is you can just salvage an old 'wall wart' 12vDC transformer to power the unit.  If you want an alarm, make sure you pick one with an alarm output... and get the flashing buzzing alarm they sell (12v ac/dc)
http://www.auberins.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=1

Then add a high temp thermocouple (if you want a reading from the center of the flue), or just a regular thermocouple (if you're monitoring surface temps or just inside the flue).  Keep in mind, the surface temp of a flue could be 300F, while the center of the flue (moving gas/smoke) is around 900F.  

I ordered this type of setup the other week... waiting for it to arrive (shipping to Canada).

Also, there are things like this available on Ebay... just keep in mind the temp rating of the thermocouple you get (some come prepackaged with a thermocouple), and where you plan on mounting it.  You may also want to get some 'thermocouple extension wire'... need the special wire to extend the leads on a thermocouple (measurements are done based on voltage from dissimilar metals... using the wrong wire can introduce an extra thermocouple junction, causing the unit to read the wrong temperature).


----------



## northernontario (Oct 16, 2011)

Also, do some searching on Youtube and Google for woodstove digital temp monitor (or digital temp controller)... you'll see some neat videos.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=plgHELlmg48
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMeH_VNncQs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgm90EAEX38
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PXMpyJ6c150


----------



## begreen (Oct 16, 2011)

China now makes many different inexpensive, panel mount, digital temperature controllers. If you shop well on eBay, you can get one with a type K thermocouple for about $30. Or you can order one from www.lightobject.com. Search for PID temperature controller. You don't have to use it as a controller, unless you want to hook up an alarm or flashing light for overheat conditions.


----------



## jatoxico (Oct 16, 2011)

woodheat said:
			
		

> I am still here, just have not posted in a while. Never did get a chance to do anything with the temp monitor idea. still using the point and shoot ir thermometer on the Rockland.



Holy crap woodheat, you've been waiting 3 yrs for this thread to revive?  :lol: Surprised BB?

Anyway I am a new Rockland owner woodheat. Have a bimetal thermo in the top air vent placed in middle towards front and I use an IR. Have not burned much due to warm temps but get about 300-350 in the air vent and 350-400 using the IR on the flue. Hot enough for secondary burning or go hotter?


----------



## DexterDay (Oct 16, 2011)

I just bought a k type thermocouple off of Amazon that has 2 thermocouples and measures both the low and high limit. Dont think it has an alarm. But for under $80 there are over a dozen of them on there.

Go to www.amazon.com and search thermocouple or k thermocouple. Many results. There was a pretty nice one for under $30.. large digital readout that can be seen at a glance from a good distance away.


----------



## begreen (Oct 16, 2011)

http://www.lightobject.com/JLD7100-PID-Temperature-Controller-P44.aspx
or a dual display for flue and stovetop?
http://www.lightobject.com/JLD612-Dual-Display-PID-Temperature-Controller-P43.aspx

+ K type thermocouple
http://www.lightobject.com/Search.aspx?k=K+thermocouple


----------



## WES999 (Oct 16, 2011)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> http://www.lightobject.com/JLD7100-PID-Temperature-Controller-P44.aspx
> or a dual display for flue and stovetop?
> http://www.lightobject.com/JLD612-Dual-Display-PID-Temperature-Controller-P43.aspx
> 
> ...



Just to clarify, when they say *dual display* I think they mean process value and set value will be displayed at the same time, the controller will  only will read one TC. I would like to find a inexpensive 2 channel controller but so far I haven't.


----------



## begreen (Oct 16, 2011)

You're right. Thanks for the clarification wes. I can find true dual input displays, but they are pricey.
http://www.omega.com/Temperature/pdf/CN3240.pdf

Could you use a dual-input pump controller and hook an alarm to the pump relay connection? Or are the K-type thermocouples out of range for this unit?
http://www.lightobject.com/Solar-Heater-Temperature-Controller-with-dual-input-P214.aspx
or
http://www.ajinkyaelectronicsystems.com/pid-controller.html


----------



## WES999 (Oct 16, 2011)

The one from Light Object is an Interesting little unit. I am not sure it  would work, solar controllers  usually turn on a pump based on the differential between PV 1 and PV 2. Also looks like it can not use K or J type thermocouples, the PT 100 sensors seem limited to about 800 850*F, a bit low for flue temp. 
Oh well.

The Omega unit is really nice but the price is a killer


----------



## mhrischuk (Oct 16, 2011)

Here's one for $25

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Scientific-...086?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c1fc4cb4e


----------



## pen (Oct 16, 2011)

mhrischuk said:
			
		

> Here's one for $25
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Scientific-...086?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c1fc4cb4e



You'd have to get a different probe, the one that comes with it only reads to 500 degrees.  If the probe isn't much, that'd be a good deal.

pen


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 17, 2011)

I have had one of those controllers for years. What I have never found is magnetic K thermocouples that don't cost a fortune.


----------



## WES999 (Oct 17, 2011)

Well, just make one! The ones I make cost under $20.00.
http://downloads.deusm.com/designnews/25916-Gadget_Freak_Case_183_Build_Instructions.pdf

Scroll down to the last pic on the page and you will see what I mean.


----------



## mhrischuk (Oct 17, 2011)

Or strap one on with a thin wire painted black


----------



## Motor7 (Mar 7, 2012)

I am giving this thread some CPR.......

Would this wok? Looks like all you need is a 12v power source and a plug in buzzer to have a digital readout and more important for me a "flue temp alarm". My stove is in the basement, so having an audible overfire alarm would be a real good thing.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIGITAL-EGT...ies&vxp=mtr&hash=item2eaf7a26dd#ht_1807wt_932


----------



## WES999 (Mar 7, 2012)

It would work, but a better option would be to use the 120 VAC version of this unit, no power supply required. That is what I used for my stove monitor alarm.
The price on the 12v Ebay one is a somewhat expensive.


----------



## Motor7 (Mar 7, 2012)

Wes, you have a PM.


----------

